

Google doodle Googles Google for 14th Birthday - scoot
https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&tab=ww#q=Google&oi=ddle&ct=Googles_14th_Birthday-2012-2-hp
Top entry is the story about the Brazilian Google exec questioned by police after failure to take down a YouTube video criticizing a Brazilian mayoral candidate.
======
scoot
Top result is the story about the Brazilian Google exec questioned by police
after failure to take down a YouTube video criticizing a Brazilian mayoral
candidate.

